# Majordomo als Newsletter-Verteiler



## cameeel (7. Oktober 2006)

Moin moin.

Ich verwende derzeit die Majordomo-Mailingliste um meinen Newsletter zu verschicken.
Das funktioniert soweit auch, aber ich würde gerne an das Ende der E-Mail einen Link anhängen, damit der Empfänger den Newsletter abbestellen kann.

Der Link muss natürlich über individuelle Parameter verfügen, damit der Empfänger auch wirklich nur sich selbst abmelden kann, und niemand sonst aus der Liste. Ich denke ihr versteht was ich meine?

Danke für eure Bemühungen im Vorraus.

Gruß,
cAm3eel.

*Hat keiner eine Idee?*


----------



## Azi (14. Oktober 2006)

Als PHP-Programmierer kannst du auch ein PHP-Script schreiben. Ich geh einfach mal davon aus, dass alle benötigten Werte in einer MySQL-Datenbank liegen.


----------



## cameeel (14. Oktober 2006)

Joa schon, aber ich würde sagen dass das erstens zu lang dauert und zweitens zu umständlich ist?
Bzw. wie würdest du das machen?
Alle User in einer while Schleife auslesen und dann mit der mail() Funktion die E-Mails verschicken? Da wird die Execution Time von 30s nicht genug sein.

cAm3eel.


----------



## pamax (14. Oktober 2006)

Wikipedia hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Allerdings ist die Lizenz nicht die GPL, sondern eine eingeschränkte Open-Source-Lizenz, die eine Weiterentwicklung und Verbreitung durch Dritte erschwert. Aus diesem Grund wird Majordomo seit 1997 nicht mehr weiterentwickelt und weist inzwischen einige nicht geschlossene Sicherheitslücken auf.


Ob das die beste Lösung ist?

pMx


----------



## cameeel (14. Oktober 2006)

Ich benutze Majordomo weil das von meinem Hoster zur Verfügung gestellt wird... aber ich kann ja mal anfragen ob die ihr System auf Mailman oder so etwas umstellen würden.

cAm3eel.


----------

